# ICD 9 code for recurrent pregnancy loss?



## PeaPod1 (May 26, 2010)

If anyone has a suggestion for ICD 9 code for "recurrent pregnancy loss", but the patient does not meet definition of "habitual aborter, 629.81".
Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## sbicknell (May 26, 2010)

Have you looked at the V23 code range

V23.49 Supervision of high-risk pregnancy with other poor obstetric history
V23.5   Supervision of high-risk pregnancy with other poor reproductive history

Would those apply?


----------



## PeaPod1 (May 26, 2010)

Those would work, but I forgot to include that the patient is not currently pregnant...
Thanks


----------



## sbicknell (May 26, 2010)

Then look at the V13 code range and see if those apply


----------

